# jerky



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

ive read a few recipes on here for jerky ....i have old german recipes and they all call for salt .....i cant see spending the time on jerky and ending up with something with no shelf life....my cured jerky is tender not over dried but will last two months sitting unrefridegated even longer but i havent pushed it because it never lasts that long.......................................................


brined jerky ..4 lbs meat

quart of flat beer add salt enough to float an egg
1/2 cup brown sugar
hot pepper of choise to taist

leave meat in brine 24 hrs smoke for 36 hrs min at 175 deg or less..........................this is cold smoking if you get too hot you get leather


----------

